# When the plumber wires the oil burner



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

While changing a ballast in a utility room at a customers house I could help but notice this gem. I'll give him an A for effort! Lets see how many code violations we can spot here. Hey at least he used a KO seal in the box...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

copper emt....:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The oil companies here have a restricted license to wire boilers...

Most do a decent job... but it is "ABC Plumbing and Heating companies" that do most of the hack installs..


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

B4T said:


> The oil companies here have a restricted license to wire boilers...


Not here.

Altho no one actually enforces anything here.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Think how well you could bond with that stuff! I think he should have soldered TAs on though.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh yeah! Sweat on some 1/2 adapters... Locknuts will spin right on there! That would have been a nice touch haha.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Most here just flop BX wire leaving 2" of conductor at everything.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

B4T said:


> The oil companies here have a restricted license to wire boilers...
> 
> Most do a decent job... but it is "ABC Plumbing and Heating companies" that do most of the hack installs..


How many ages old is that job?
That boiler looks like it's due for replacement again.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Any pictures from this century? :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Lol yeah the house was prob built in the 60's so who knows how long ago that was done. But ya gotta admit this one is pretty timeless.


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

So what's the problem? JK. I've seen it before. I bet it was the work of a homeowner, not a plumber.


----------

